# News story about rider kicked in the head after a fall



## Biscuit (8 April 2013)

I came across this link to a story about a girl who was kicked in the head after falling off her horse 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...HEAD-falls-showjumping.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Seems a pretty deliberate kick to me, rather than a spooked horse as such. I would have lost a lot of trust in my pony had it been me who was kicked while on the ground. 


So what do you think?


----------



## HaffiesRock (8 April 2013)

I saw the video on you tube and it did look like a deliberate kick. I too would definitely have some trust issues if that were me and my pony.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=602555&highlight=kicked+head

Previous thread on this. x


----------



## rachi20x (8 April 2013)

It also says she's been riding four years and trained him herself... Not sure I would have ever wanted to take that on with four years (probs less as she must have had him a little while) experience. But that's just me.

And yes I thought that kick was deliberate too.


----------



## Elsbells (8 April 2013)

Definite deliberate kick I'd say!

Wouldn't trust him.......ever!!


----------



## melbiswas (8 April 2013)

I agree that looks like a deliberate kick to me. 

Why jump on frozen ground? It makes you question knowledge, supervision etc.

It has made me think. There have been plenty of jumping mad teenagers I have watched endlessly jumping long suffering horses and wished the horses could protest. Not any more seeing this!


----------



## Lolo (8 April 2013)

I previously stuck up for this pony, but I watched it again today and he LOOKED at her, apused and then kicked at her. It wasn't what I originally saw which was a spooked pony legging it- he looked for her.


----------



## blue89 (8 April 2013)

rachi20x said:



			It also says she's been riding four years and trained him herself... Not sure I would have ever wanted to take that on with four years (probs less as she must have had him a little while) experience. But that's just me.

And yes I thought that kick was deliberate too.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, also I wouldn't be riding in the snow asking a horse to jump without a saddle but that's just me, she also said in the article she rarely wore a riding hat!!! 
I  thought the kick was deliberate as well.


----------



## blue89 (8 April 2013)

blue89 said:



			I agree, also I wouldn't be riding in the snow asking a horse to jump without a saddle but that's just me, she also said in the article she rarely wore a riding hat!!! 
I  thought the kick was deliberate as well.
		
Click to expand...

Just saw this ......
'I don't believe for a second that Luke would have ever meant to have hurt me. I've owned him for two years and we have an amazing bond.

the horse is currently 8, so he was broken is at 6, she was riding and jumping is an open frozen field with no saddle,,,, does make you question knowledge. But thankfully she wasn't worse off.


----------



## eggs (8 April 2013)

Many years ago there was a known kicker at the riding school I went to. It always took a couple of adults to get the rider on board as the pony would often try to kick them. I once saw some one fall off him and he deliberately backed up and kicked the rider who was still on the ground.


----------



## Shantara (8 April 2013)

I've seen so many horses (on youtube, not in real life!) kick out like that and it's my one of my worst fears when I fall. *touchwood* Ned hasn't had any inclination to kick or even run when I've fallen off, but I do worry about flying hooves!
Poor girl, hopefully it'll never happen again!


----------



## RosieMorton (9 April 2013)

Right, I'm Rosie. The one that got kicked. I just ave a few things to clear up here.
I did not brake Luke in myself at the age of 6. 
He was already broken in when I bought him, I only brought him on. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIVUN_u5eis
Here's a video of me and Luke. And for thos of you saying he should be put to sleep. You should be ashamed of yourselves! You can never predict a horse. You will never know what really happened that day, NEITHER WILL I! I will never know if Luke actually did it on purpose or not, I don't tend to give up on Luke. People don't give horses a second chance. Yes they are big and powerful animals! I don't disagree there. But when I say I don't believe Luke ever ment to hurt me! I do believe that. If you watch the video I posted here, you will see that he is normally such a loving kind horse. I could never ever do anything to hurt him. And for the ground issues, It was not frozen... It was a little snowy but It wasnt hard stuff, it was wet! Not to wet... I would never ever cause any risk to this horse. Nobody knows how much he means to me. And I do not care what you all say about this comment. I have been told 'i deserve to die' 'i deserved it'.. And it's all getting ridiclous now! Everybody is changing the little details and making it sound as if it was all my fault. The jump was less than a foot high. He could of easily walked over it! Something spoked him so he ran to the side. So I slipped off the side. And I always wear a hat whilst riding! Tere have been a few times were I havn't but not many! I'd say about 5.


----------



## FionaM12 (9 April 2013)

Rosie, where on this thread has anyone said he should be put to sleep? 


Edited to add that no-one says he should be pts on the other thread about the Youtube clip either. So not sure who you're talking to.

I hope you're making a good recovery btw.


----------



## JoannaC (9 April 2013)

Just ignore the hurtful comments Rosie, it's impossible to judge a pony form one short clip of a one off incident.   Looks like you are having great fun with him and clearly enjoying him to the full.   When we were kids we played all day with our ponies and probably pee'd them off frequently but they were fine and we had lots of fun which sadly a lot of today's generation have missed out on so it's great to see that people do still have fun with their ponies.  It was clearly a freak accident but does remind us that we do need to take certain care when around animals.


----------



## siennamum (9 April 2013)

Rosie I think the problem is that he's fed up with you falling off him. You are repeatedly on the deck in that video and he looks like he's getting unhappy about it. As a parent I find it really worrying, you don't have the relationship you think you do with him, he is peed off and would like less tricks and more respect IMO.


----------



## Camel (9 April 2013)

Nasty injury, hope it doesn't leave to much of a scar. How did the Daily Mail get hold of the story? 

You say you have only 'not worn a hat about 5 times' well in your video you've just posted, there are 4 occasions that you were hatless!  ... your head, you choice and all that but I'm sure someones life (parents?) would be ruined if your were brown bread!

I love your pony and although there is an element of me that wants to say stop ragging it around, theres a bigger element of me that remembers being a teenager and doing exactly the same sort of thing! 

Keep healing!

xx


----------



## fatpiggy (9 April 2013)

Sorry love, but while we all think our horses are perfect, kind souls, 40 years experience of horses tells me your pony went out of his way to turn round and aim his kick very precisely.  You were incredibly lucky and you should learn a very serious lesson from it.  I knew someone who was jumping their horse and it was refusing so he gave it a good leathering. The horse then decked him, cantered around the arena and came back and jumped fair and square directly on him.  They are perfectly capable of thinking for themselves and just deciding they have had enough and will indulge in a spot of revenge.  Arabs are particulary intelligent, more so than many of their riders and need sometimes quite different handling to other breeds. Moral of the day is 1. ALWAYS where a properly fitted, done up hard hat, 2. respect your pony, he isn't a machine, 3. don't jump in frozen conditions.  Even a sand school will freeze.  Next time you might not be so lucky.


----------



## Shantara (9 April 2013)

I hope you're ok Rosie and watching your video, you look like you're just having fun! You're braver than me and you look like you have a fab little horse there, looks like a welshie I used to ride! 

Glad you came on to defend yourself, so many people must have no idea they've been talked about on here!


----------



## Dizzleton (9 April 2013)

Not meaning this to sound nasty in any way, but the horse looks more of a trick pony that a well schooled and educated riding pony. You are hatless in a lot of the video clips, even galloping / jumping bareback. Your pony looks a little peeved to being ragged around hence the bronking, refusing and misbehaviour and I expect he does it as you fall off quite easily, which he has learnt.

Yes, while every horse does have it's bad days most do not look at a fallen rider then lash-out with that type of precision. I'm not saying I know you or your pony, but after 18 years of riding, from riding schools through to teaching and owning my own horses; the kick looked very deliberate. 

I really would suggest always wearing a hat and not teaching the pony to rear.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 April 2013)

Am I missing something? There are no nasty comments on here?


----------



## Mongoose11 (9 April 2013)

Can someone provide an alternative link to the video that Rosie has posted or perhaps her YouTube username? I can't view it on my iPad with the link provided. 

Rosie, you need to have your wits about you on this forum, this may become a rough ride (no pun intended).


----------



## Dizzleton (9 April 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Can someone provide an alternative link to the video that Rosie has posted or perhaps her YouTube username? I can't view it on my iPad with the link provided. 

Rosie, you need to have your wits about you on this forum, this may become a rough ride (no pun intended).
		
Click to expand...


Here you go Billie: RedDeviland Rosie


A lot of her videos are of her falling off or just messing around with her pony. I don't see any serious work and/or schooling being done. I may be wrong, but he looks more of a game than a partnership.


----------



## GrumpyHero (9 April 2013)

I think you're stupid for riding without a hat (on a few occasions in the video, bareback aswell!)

I don't mean that in an aggressive way but really, you fall off a few times in your video, its an utterly stupid move to get on that horse and canter round a field bareback with no hat or safety wear.


----------



## Toast (9 April 2013)

Hmmm.... Anyone remember jazzeria??? Reminds me of her.


----------



## LollyDolly (9 April 2013)

siennamum said:



			Rosie I think the problem is that he's fed up with you falling off him. You are repeatedly on the deck in that video and he looks like he's getting unhappy about it. As a parent I find it really worrying, you don't have the relationship you think you do with him, he is peed off and would like less tricks and more respect IMO.
		
Click to expand...

This.



Christmas Camel said:



			I love your pony and although there is an element of me that wants to say stop ragging it around, theres a bigger element of me that remembers being a teenager and doing exactly the same sort of thing!
		
Click to expand...

You say this, but I had a 6 year old when I was 15, sold him as a 9 year old and I never once ragged him round, I won three dressage championships on him. I don't think that being young is an excuse for riding like that 



JennyConnor said:



			Not meaning this to sound nasty in any way, but the horse looks more of a trick pony that a well schooled and educated riding pony. You are hatless in a lot of the video clips, even galloping / jumping bareback. Your pony looks a little peeved to being ragged around hence the bronking, refusing and misbehaviour and I expect he does it as you fall off quite easily, which he has learnt.

Yes, while every horse does have it's bad days most do not look at a fallen rider then lash-out with that type of precision. I'm not saying I know you or your pony, but after 18 years of riding, from riding schools through to teaching and owning my own horses; the kick looked very deliberate. 

I really would suggest always wearing a hat and not teaching the pony to rear.
		
Click to expand...

This.



JennyConnor said:



			A lot of her videos are of her falling off or just messing around with her pony. I don't see any serious work and/or schooling being done. I may be wrong, but he looks more of a game than a partnership.
		
Click to expand...

And this. 

Sorry but you say that you have an amazing bond with him, sorry but judging by the videos you don't. Aside from him kicking you in the head, in just watching the videos it's clear to see that he is unhappy and fed up. 

That isn't an amazing bond.


----------



## Mongoose11 (9 April 2013)

Pony looks genuinely fed up with you in a lot of your video. Looks fed up of being ragged around and made to go fast for the camera while you get the shots you wanted. It doesn't seem like you are up for doing anything properly for the horse or you. Stop bareback jumping until you actually have some balance. 

There is a lot to like about your riding but a whole lot to dislike too. Rosie - you ARE very lucky to be alive and I do think he pelted you out of frustration.

You clearly love him - a lot. Stop treating him like a trickster or a toy - really no need to stand up on his back is there? Unless you plan on him joining a stunt team anytime soon? Choose a discipline and perfect it - get him working correctly and you will be the envy of many. Sod the friends of yours that just hammer their ponies - they're idiots.


----------



## Hackie (9 April 2013)

Agree with fatpiggy's three points.  

Why anyone would jump in dangerous conditions, or without a hat, is beyond me.  You only get one head.

ETA:  Also, sorry to be judgemental but I don't agree with people treating their horses like toys, or machines, mostly because its a an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Suechoccy (9 April 2013)

Horses are unpredictable creatures.  If we hat, saddle, body protector, etc, and only ever ride in 20m BHS circles on a lunge line in an enclosed indoor arena for our riding, we can all still have accidents.

Rosie, you are on the edge with the riding/tricks you are doing and you're doing loads of different activities with him too so the risk for your injury is higher.  

Crap happens sometimes and you just have to accept it as part of the risk, deal with it, learn from it and continue to enjoy your ned and move forwards.

He's a talented little horse and you have a good seat and balance as a rider.

I hope you heal very soon.  The scar will heal neatly as the face has a good blood supply so it won't notice after a few months.  

Enjoy your pony!


----------



## WelshD (9 April 2013)

All the gear....


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 April 2013)

Like I said on the other thread that looks like one unhappy, peed off pony and he was letting you know, the only way it could, to leave him alone. Maybe you should listen to your pony a bit more, he could have been having an off day, like we all do...


----------



## redriverrock (9 April 2013)

As the mother of kids...not quite this old I can sort of see both sides...PLEASE WEAR A HAT and keep having FUN, I have watched the you tube video and yes alot of what I saw did worry me but not because she wasnt schooling him and doing 'serious' work but more because the rider did hit the deck quite alot! 
I actively encourage both my kids to have maximum respect for the horses they are riding, no pulling on there mouths etc and 'showing off' . I do think though that it is really important to remember to have fun...just not at the expense of the horse you are riding. 
As for the kick, it was most def' deliberate I have no doubt of that so something in the horses head is going wrong in that split second when instinct over 'training' takes over. My guess would be that the rider falling off may be quite painful on his back or neck and it was a reaction to that. My horses are all well behaved and laid back but Im not sure how often they would put up with that before they did the same.


----------



## Puppy (9 April 2013)

Toast said:



			Hmmm.... Anyone remember jazzeria??? Reminds me of her.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes. She's still around. She's been causing scandals on local FB groups, as well as advertising her services as a groom...!!

I'm glad when I was double barreled in the face I didn't make it into the Daily Fail. Being associated with such a s*** publication would be even more traumatic than having my face demolished!


----------



## Dizzleton (9 April 2013)

I haven't been on here long, so never seen Jazzeria's posts... I did a quick search on here... omg.. what is wrong with that woman?!


----------



## Hackie (9 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			I'm glad when I was double barreled in the face I didn't make it into the Daily Fail...
		
Click to expand...

Presumably you werent mucking around with your horse, making videos to put onto youtube?  I'm assuming thats why this was picked up by the DM, as it was already put in the public domain, although thats just an assumption on my part.

I have to say, I've just watched that link, and I'm pretty shocked.  The number of falls / almost falls without a helmet is ridiculous, the refusing, the broncing, standing on the pony while he's in the corner of a paddock next to other horses??  If any one of them had taken fright, she could have been very badly hurt, possibly even killed.  And it looks like he has been taught to rear as a 'trick' which is a pet hate of mine - so dangerous.  Just wow.

And all of this has been cut together and put onto a public domain, like we are supposed to be impressed at this display of horsemanship or something?


----------



## eggs (9 April 2013)

Having seen the other videos posted on You Tube here is a girl doing what kids often do with their ponies. However giving how often she seems to fall off she should definitely wear her hat at all times. 

Quite often that looked like one peed off pony who looked quite uncomfortable in some of the jumping clips. Rosie, your basic position looks quite good but I would suggest you get some jumping lessons as you are not helping your pony - and are actively making his job harder - in most of the clips.


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

shame really that those whom read the daily fail will now most likely view horses as dangerous ... unpredictable yes very much so but only dangerous if you allow the situation to go that way.

I think perhaps the well aimed kick was a sign to the girl, no horse should do that and i do not condone it but i have never heard of a horse kick out in such a way without being at the complete end of its teather.


----------



## Persephone (9 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			Oh yes. She's still around. She's been causing scandals on local FB groups, as well as advertising her services as a groom...!!

I'm glad when I was double barreled in the face I didn't make it into the Daily Fail. Being associated with such a s*** publication would be even more traumatic than having my face demolished!  

Click to expand...

Thankyou H my lemonade just came out of my nose  x


----------



## JackAT (9 April 2013)

Christmas Camel said:



			You say you have only 'not worn a hat about 5 times' well in your video you've just posted, there are 4 occasions that you were hatless! 

Click to expand...

I counted 12 occasions. Taking into consideration that there were several other times where it was a different clip of the same occasion.

I also see that this is a lot of what I see all of the young teenage girls doing at the yard where my gf's horse and her mums is kept, as its a riding school as well, so I can understand why she's doing what she is. That being said however, none of them EVER get on a horse without a hat. 

There seems to be a fascination in the teenage years with your riding ability being measured in how fast you can go bareback and how high you can jump. I can understand this as well, still being barely an adult myself, and I'm surprised by how quickly I've grown out of that mentality. 

I don't know how to judge the clip of the kick, I don't think I have enough experience to tell, but thank god a hat was worn on that occasion! I also don't really have enough information to make a judgement on whether the video posted was a snapshot of daily life for the horse or whether it was purely composed of jumping/galloping/falling. I would hope however, that there is more to it's daily routine in terms of schooling and training.


----------



## FinalFurlong (9 April 2013)

I agree with what has been posted on here Rosie.

Although having fun is why I, you and everyone else rides horses there has to be discipline and schooling. I love nothing better than hacking my horse, jumping and going for cheeky gallops in fields but I always make sure my horse listens to me and we have a good relationship based on schooling. 

Rosie, from looking at your youtube channel is seems you are teaching a thoroughbred to jump before she is sent to race, I assume you mean she will then be sent to a racehorse training yard to be raced? Correct me if im wrong but did a trainer send you this horse to be taught to jump or is it the owner who sent her to you? I am just thinking that this is a little strange, because i work in the industry myself and if we have a horse who needs to be taught to jump we teach the horse ourselves, under the trainers care. But I could be wrong so sorry if this is not the case


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

JackAT said:



			There seems to be a fascination in the teenage years with your riding ability being measured in how fast you can go bareback and how high you can jump. I can understand this as well, still being barely an adult myself, and I'm surprised by how quickly I've grown out of that mentality.
		
Click to expand...

I must be an acception to this rule ? never really seen what's great about hammering your horse about and putting yourself at risk as the girl did


----------



## JackAT (9 April 2013)

There's always exceptions! Apologies...didn't make it clear but I wasn't meaning to label everyone aged 13-18 as being wannabe stunt jockeys haha! 

It does happen a lot though


----------



## FinalFurlong (9 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I must be an acception to this rule ? never really seen what's great about hammering your horse about and putting yourself at risk as the girl did 

Click to expand...

Look on youtube, there are HUNDREDS of teens with many many videos doing the same jumping/galloping bareback/teaching to rear thing going on. 

Many "hilarious" falls too with a pony that has been taught to rear after some mad galloping/jumping session which seems to happen in every video. I can really see a similar accident happening!


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

JackAT said:



			There's always exceptions! Apologies...didn't make it clear but I wasn't meaning to label everyone aged 13-18 as being wannabe stunt jockeys haha! 

It does happen a lot though 

Click to expand...

Oh no i totally agree with what you said i mean most of my horsey friends are like me and quite like to ensure the happiness and safety of both horse and riders. We get slated for it sometimes by younger people 15-16 usually who think it is cool to act stupid.... they won't be laughing if it ends up in a nasty accident then who will be 'cool' possible unable to walk again ? 



FinalFurlong said:



			Look on youtube, there are HUNDREDS of teens with many many videos doing the same jumping/galloping bareback/teaching to rear thing going on. 

Many "hilarious" falls too with a pony that has been taught to rear after some mad galloping/jumping session which seems to happen in every video. I can really see a similar accident happening!
		
Click to expand...

Oh i know makes you cringe watching them, some people are not right in the mind to do some of the stuff


----------



## kc100 (9 April 2013)

She is clearly a silly teenager doing what a lot of teenagers do with their ponies, and she has learnt the hard way that repeatedly pissing her pony off is going to end up with her getting hurt.

I had a look on her youtube channel at her other videos and she is forever falling off, jumping bareback, riding in snow and on frozen ground - and most of the time the pony looks unhappy and uncomfortable with what he is being asked to do. It is hardly surprising he lashed out, the videos where he is in the snow/frozen ground are where he looks the most uncomfortable so perhaps she just pushed him too far that day. 

I will say though the video where she gets kicked in the head has been edited by herself to only show the fall, we dont get to see the run up to the fence or what happened before the fence. The pony doesnt look vicious in any of the other videos so I do wonder what she did to him before that particular jump for him to react so badly. 

Then again I used to share a horse who would be so exicted on landing after a jump that he would buck, so if I had fallen off and he then bucked (he would always buck when I was unbalanced too) there is a great chance that I could have been kicked. This pony did seem to turn around and then kick her, but he could have just been turning after the fence, been spooked by her falling and bucked. It scared my old share horse when I was unbalanced, so through fear of where I had gone and what I was doing wobbling around up there he would buck - so not through nastiness but through fear. 

Hopefully she will be more sensible in future and always wear her hat, stop jumping bareback and stop riding on unsuitable ground. It is a shame it went on the Daily Fail, it is giving all horses a bad rep thinking they are all angry kicking beasts, when it is clear from her youtube channel this pony puts up with a lot from her so is a saint really for not lashing out sooner!


----------



## Dizzleton (9 April 2013)

Most people and horses enjoy a good gallop every now and then, albeit less now than then! I've been riding all my life, but would never endanger myself, my horses or my friends. Her riding is really senseless and totally lacks any control or direction. It's kind of like, lets see how high I can jump, how fast I can gallop, how much I can push a sweet natured pony till it snaps..


----------



## blue89 (9 April 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			Here you go Billie: RedDeviland Rosie


A lot of her videos are of her falling off or just messing around with her pony. I don't see any serious work and/or schooling being done. I may be wrong, but he looks more of a game than a partnership.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glGMne62ytI

There are several moments in  this video where my heart jumps into my mouth, I thought at one point he was going to kick out and have her! and that time she wasn't wearing her hat. 0.48
Rosie, I really do wish you well, and that you recover soon. I sure I speak for all of us that we do have your best intentions at heart and don't want you or your pony in harms way. Enjoy your riding and be safe.


----------



## FinalFurlong (9 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			Oh yes. She's still around. She's been causing scandals on local FB groups, as well as advertising her services as a groom...!!

I'm glad when I was double barreled in the face I didn't make it into the Daily Fail. Being associated with such a s*** publication would be even more traumatic than having my face demolished!  

Click to expand...

Can someone please fill me in on this girl? I've searched her and she sounds, well err  you know  but i cant see any of her pictures and her youtube doesn't exist anymore. Am I right to assume all the repllies the sane forum members replied where sarcastic and she was 'all the gear and no idea'? 
I'm quite sad I wasn't a member for that, sounds quite interesting!


----------



## Camel (9 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			I'm glad when I was double barreled in the face I didn't make it into the Daily Fail. Being associated with such a s*** publication would be even more traumatic than having my face demolished!  

Click to expand...

Lol 



blue89 said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glGMne62ytI

There is a clip in this video where my heart jumps into my month, I thought he was going to kick out and have her! and that time she wasn't wearing her hat.
		
Click to expand...

That video is awful - pure Jazzaria!! I felt sick as he was rearing and practically going over on the road


----------



## GrumpyHero (9 April 2013)

That 'something holding you back' video is awful.

I felt sick when he was rearing up on the road, he went near vertical and i thought he was going to go backwards.
At the end of the video the ground looks extremely muddy at the takeoff of the jump she is jumping :/

Why people put videos like this on youtube is beyond me.
Probably to get comments like 'oh my god you're such a good rider you're amazing!!!!1!!!111!!'


----------



## FinalFurlong (9 April 2013)

jess_ said:



			That 'something holding you back' video is awful.

I felt sick when he was rearing up on the road, he went near vertical and i thought he was going to go backwards.
At the end of the video the ground looks extremely muddy at the takeoff of the jump she is jumping :/

Why people put videos like this on youtube is beyond me.
Probably to get comments like 'oh my god you're such a good rider you're amazing!!!!1!!!111!!'
		
Click to expand...

The sad thing is and which is probably what encourages people is that the video comments are exactly like that!


----------



## FionaM12 (9 April 2013)

jess_ said:



			That 'something holding you back' video is awful.

I felt sick when he was rearing up on the road, he went near vertical and i thought he was going to go backwards.
At the end of the video the ground looks extremely muddy at the takeoff of the jump she is jumping :/

Why people put videos like this on youtube is beyond me.
Probably to get comments like 'oh my god you're such a good rider you're amazing!!!!1!!!111!!'
		
Click to expand...

Also in the first 10 seconds (looks like the same day as the kick) the horse looks terribly uncomfortable.


----------



## GrumpyHero (9 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Also in the first 10 seconds (looks like the same day as the kick) the horse looks terribly uncomfortable. 

Click to expand...

I agree  

Though i don't blame him as he was being made to jump on snow covered, probably hard/frosty uneven ground.

Whatever happened to common sense??


----------



## Jesstickle (9 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			Oh yes. She's still around. She's been causing scandals on local FB groups, as well as advertising her services as a groom...!!

I'm glad when I was double barreled in the face I didn't make it into the Daily Fail. Being associated with such a s*** publication would be even more traumatic than having my face demolished!  

Click to expand...

Where?!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2013)

I wrote a comment on one of their videos telling them that they were a bunch of idiots for trashing their ponies about on frozen ground and that I felt sorry for the wee critters. The response I got? Thanks for caring about the ponies.

@%&***@#%@


----------



## GeeGeeboy (9 April 2013)

Oh my god, that poor horse. Just watched some of the YouTube vids, very sad viewing.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2013)

Just seen part of the Final Victory (think it was) video & making a horse rear at the side of the road... 

The one linked mid way through the thread can't remember who by, but thought that horse was going to be pulled over backwards that was rearing on the road.

There was also a chestnut, not sure how long between when each bit of footage was shot where it paddled through a small fence and ended up on its knees that was then seen refusing a spread that looked at least 1m... Appologies if its not the same horse but the markings looked the same.

Cringed at quite a bit & also wouldn't jump on snow/ slush etc as surely if the snow is wet then it will be slippery.


----------



## Moomin1 (9 April 2013)

No accounting for sheer stupidity.  Poor horse


----------



## 1stclassalan (9 April 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Sorry love, but while we all think our horses are perfect, kind souls, 40 years experience of horses tells me your pony went out of his way to turn round and aim his kick very precisely.  You were incredibly lucky and you should learn a very serious lesson from it.  I knew someone who was jumping their horse and it was refusing so he gave it a good leathering. The horse then decked him, cantered around the arena and came back and jumped fair and square directly on him.  They are perfectly capable of thinking for themselves and just deciding they have had enough and will indulge in a spot of revenge.  Arabs are particulary intelligent, more so than many of their riders and need sometimes quite different handling to other breeds. Moral of the day is 1. ALWAYS where a properly fitted, done up hard hat, 2. respect your pony, he isn't a machine, 3. don't jump in frozen conditions.  Even a sand school will freeze.  Next time you might not be so lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more! The first thing I learnt when vaulting ponies when younger was - how to roll well out of the way!!

I actually don't think this pony to be malevolent - he was just kicking out at something he didn't like without thinking ( they never do bless'em) the fact that it happened to his erstwhile rider's prone form didn't matter. 

He will probably always be a little too handy with his feet but it wouldn't worry me unduly.


----------



## KS1 (9 April 2013)

Watching the two video's and reading the posts I have come to the conclusion that this is a very honest horse being ridden irrationally and dangerously. 

I'm not gonna go on and on as a lot that has been said is what I'd agree with anyway but seriously this lass needs a good talking to in the true care of looking after a horse instead of tearing around showing off for a video  


No wonder I can't bring myself to sell my young horse, I'd be devestated if someone like her ended up with him.


----------



## Amy567 (9 April 2013)

As most people would know, horses and ponies are completely different, not just in their size etc, but in their heads too. Ponies are smarter than most breeds of horse, and horses tend to tolerate less than a pony does, I have no idea why, but there's something in that inch between 14.2hh and 14.3hh that changes.

You need to start to read your horses more, Luke blatantly doesn't like being ridden bareback, he decks you constantly, runs off with you and rears when you don't ask him. When riding a horse you need to be more mature, yes we all have childish days where we want to play ponies, but not every day can be that day. WHEN you start to read your horses, you'll then get a bond and you'll have days that you can ride bareback and hatless till your heart's content, but you have to pick the day. 

For example, I'm 20 (and mentally about 6) I own a TB mare, that I adore and we have such an amazing bond, you can tell because whenever someone else is riding her, she still comes up to me for instruction and reassurance. I know she doesn't like being ridden bareback, so I don't, only tried about 3 times and every time she's had her ears back and got really tense. She does, however, LOVES her jumping, so I played ponies one day, and had her going over a jump of about 1 foot in a straight line backwards and forwards as she can turn on a sixpense (que me nearly falling off when I decided I actually wanted to go around the arena and she wasn't quite up to speed with what I wanted) but I got her back into horse mode and we had some lovely work. 

It's all about maturity and reading when you can play ponies with a horse (as I say) because that is exactly what you're doing. If you want to do that, get a 14hh something that you can do that with, because they rarely get peeved at you. You also have some very young horses, with youngsters you also need too be more mature, so a young horse needs a very mature, organised rider. There's no harm in ragging it around once in a while, but not all the time. That's when they get bad habits I'm afraid.

Sorry for repeating myself so much and I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Amy567 (9 April 2013)

I also really don't understand how someone, who claims to bring on youngsters, can fall off so much when they do nothing particularly bad. Maybe you've had some really genuine youngsters, but one day you'll have one that isn't so forgiving and is meant to be produced for a job and wont put up with all of your messing around and falling off.


----------



## HollyWoozle (9 April 2013)

I have to say that my horse has kicked out when I've fallen off (in a menage) in a sort of panic... she has a wonderful temperament generally speaking and has never kicked out except when I've fallen. She doesn't aim for me though (and has never hit me) but just kicks out as if she's spooked. 

It's possible that's what happened in this case but it does seem to be a very well-placed shot from the horse's point of view... it looks more as though he was aiming for her.


----------



## GrumpyMare (9 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			Oh yes. She's still around. She's been causing scandals on local FB groups, as well as advertising her services as a groom...!!

I'm glad when I was double barreled in the face I didn't make it into the Daily Fail. Being associated with such a s*** publication would be even more traumatic than having my face demolished!  

Click to expand...

I am not familiar with this character, and the search didnt return a user of that name? :-/


----------



## vieshot (9 April 2013)

Horrible to watch all the footage. Thats a nice horse who deserves some respect. He looks uncomfortable and unhappy :-(


----------



## Stroppy Mare (9 April 2013)

What's that old saying? Nice horse, shame about the rider. That's perfect for this. Awful injury, but tbh if you do stupid things then you should expect to get stupid results. That hose kicked you good and proper, not an accidental kick, the kick was very purposeful. Can't say that's what I'd call a brilliant bond though, I'd class a good bond as being a horse who helps me out when I screw up and vice versa, not one who takes the opportunity to deck you one the moment you're on the floor. 

Fwiw, I can't see what your hat protected in the fall, you clearly can't use the brain god gave you. Please be safe, stop being reckless, horses are unpredictable and they are live animals, don't take them for granted. Treat them with the respect in which you want to be treated, or expect to get hurt.


----------



## Oldenburg27 (9 April 2013)

Elsbells said:



			Definite deliberate kick I'd say!

Wouldn't trust him.......ever!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## CalllyH (10 April 2013)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Oh my god, that poor horse. Just watched some of the YouTube vids, very sad viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, that's one very unhappy horse and it's heartbreaking viewing. 

For those that missed the jazzeria saga she was a real treat


----------



## CalllyH (10 April 2013)

GrumpyMare said:



			I am not familiar with this character, and the search didnt return a user of that name? :-/
		
Click to expand...

She was banned is my understanding


----------



## Moomin1 (10 April 2013)

Just watched a few more of the girl in question's vids on Youtube.

I didn't quite say the right thing before when I said it was sheer stupidity.

That doesn't even sum up what I see in those vids.  

Idiocy, incompetency, and brainless are the words that do.


----------



## Karosel (10 April 2013)

Where are this kids parents? 

I grew up as a farm kid with ponies and horses, but I was never allowed to mistreat them this way. One time I put my arms around my horses neck in a hug and gently lifted up my feet off the ground a couple of inches, placing my weight on the horses neck (I was about 80-90 lbs at the time). My dad saw and I got told off to not 'bug at' and treat the horses that way. That cut out any dumb kid antics and probably saved my head from a pissed off pony. 

Even now I see young women (early twenties) who still pull that kid crap (standing unbalanced on horses backs, swinging on necks, unbalanced bareback riding and jumping) with their horses. 


How annoying and painful to have your mouth yanked every time your rider fell off doing something she clearly doesn't have the ability to do yet?


Just because a horse or pony will put up with that kind of treatment doesn't mean they should have to.


----------



## Ahrena (10 April 2013)

I usually stay Out of threads like this...

But those videos Are like watching a train wreck.


I have never seen someone fall off so often, of course one day you're gonna get hurt!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 April 2013)

Adoration from her cronies no doubt!! Stupid, stupid girl.


----------



## HBM1 (10 April 2013)

In the article she says she wants to be a mounted police officer. Be aware Rosie..they look at social networking as part of their recruitment now.


----------



## Puppy (10 April 2013)

Amy567 said:



			WHEN you start to read your horses, you'll then get a bond and you'll have days that you can ride bareback and hatless till your heart's content, but you have to pick the day.
		
Click to expand...



Riding hatless is never, ever, a good idea. 

A head injury can change your life forever.


----------



## Puppy (10 April 2013)

Jesstickle said:



			Where?! 

Click to expand...

On the Horsepoo fb group. 

Someone was trying to track down where she was keeping her horse as she'd posted about it being v ill, but refusing to get the vet, or something along those lines. It got deleted.


----------



## Jesstickle (10 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			On the Horsepoo fb group. 

Someone was trying to track down where she was keeping her horse as she'd posted about it being v ill, but refusing to get the vet, or something along those lines. It got deleted.
		
Click to expand...

O I miss all the fun


----------



## robden (10 April 2013)

Having just watched a few of this girls video's, brat springs to mind, have you read her bio on you tube, she has a young tb project to teach how to jump so she can go racing, that's really going to happen when she yanks the poor mare round as soon as she lands, the mind boggles at these sort of people. If I was one of her poor horses, I would be aiming a kick at her head too if I got the chance!


----------



## Amy567 (10 April 2013)

Puppy said:





Riding hatless is never, ever, a good idea. 

A head injury can change your life forever.
		
Click to expand...

I know it's never a good idea, but if she wants to do it, which she obviously does, she can. Maybe after being kicked in the head, she'll respect a hat more, but it's her choice in the end.


----------



## Amy567 (10 April 2013)

robden said:



			Having just watched a few of this girls video's, brat springs to mind, have you read her bio on you tube, she has a young tb project to teach how to jump so she can go racing, that's really going to happen when she yanks the poor mare round as soon as she lands, the mind boggles at these sort of people. If I was one of her poor horses, I would be aiming a kick at her head too if I got the chance!
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the clip where the mare wasn't prepared for the jump, crashed through it and ended up having her chest on the floor sliding to a stop just in front of the next jump? If a horse jumps after that with a girl that yanks it in the mouth anyway, it's a saint!

(I'm not blaming the girl for the horse falling, these things happen whether it's the riders fault or not)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2013)

Amy567, yep I saw that then I think its the same mare which is shortly after shown refusing a large spread. Can't remember if its all in the same video or different ones. Also obv don't know how much time is between the 2 incidents...

She seems to advertise the amount she falls off :s


----------



## Amy567 (10 April 2013)

me&Harvey said:



			Amy567, yep I saw that then I think its the same mare which is shortly after shown refusing a large spread. Can't remember if its all in the same video or different ones. Also obv don't know how much time is between the 2 incidents...

She seems to advertise the amount she falls off :s
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she can't stay on  But in a lot of the videos she doesn't portray a rider that I wouldn't send any horse to to teach them how to jump. I youngster needs to learn they can't get someone off imo.


----------



## FionaM12 (10 April 2013)

Amy567 said:



			Maybe she can't stay on  But in a lot of the videos she doesn't portray a rider that I wouldn't send any horse to to teach them how to jump. I youngster needs to learn they can't get someone off imo.
		
Click to expand...

"she doesn't portray a rider that I wouldn't send any horse to to teach them how to jump." 

I think you mean she _does_ portray one you wouldn't?

Or she doesn't portray one you _would_?

Now I'm confused.


----------



## Archiesmummy (10 April 2013)

Blimey, were some of you who are being so harsh never young?  I remember me and my friends changing ponies and riding without a thought for our safety, jumping anything that was higher than a pole, enjoying our ponies.  Perhaps this young lady hasn't got an adult giving her sound advice, teaching her the rights from wrongs.  We are all human and whatever we do in life sometimes we learn from very harsh and dangerous mistakes.  Please be constructive if you have to be but being mean isn't helpful nor wanted by most of us on this forum.

I am about to get a new horse and am hoping to take some lessons with him.  I have ridden for almost forty years but much is self taught.  I want me and my boy to have fun, be safe and bond.  Perhaps some lessons might be good fun for you both and you may be given just a little advice by eyes and ears that are 'in the room' that will enhance your bond with your boy all the more.

Good luck but stay safe x


----------



## FionaM12 (10 April 2013)

I think if someone puts videos of themselves in the public domain, and gives (or sells) their story to the press, they will get a reaction. Especially when it involves poor care and handling of animals and may influence others.

This kind of self-publicity comes back to bite you.


----------



## Hippona (10 April 2013)

blue89 said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glGMne62ytI

There are several moments in  this video where my heart jumps into my mouth, I thought at one point he was going to kick out and have her! and that time she wasn't wearing her hat. 0.48
Rosie, I really do wish you well, and that you recover soon. I sure I speak for all of us that we do have your best intentions at heart and don't want you or your pony in harms way. Enjoy your riding and be safe. 

Click to expand...




jess_ said:



			That 'something holding you back' video is awful.

I felt sick when he was rearing up on the road, he went near vertical and i thought he was going to go backwards.
At the end of the video the ground looks extremely muddy at the takeoff of the jump she is jumping :/

Why people put videos like this on youtube is beyond me.
Probably to get comments like 'oh my god you're such a good rider you're amazing!!!!1!!!111!!'
		
Click to expand...

I feel the whole point of the video is supposed to be a 'Look at how great I am, turned a loony pony into a superstar'.

And if I'm honest.,....in some of the early shots she appears to practically throw herself off the pony for effect.....


----------



## LouiseG (10 April 2013)

Oh my god, those videos are absolutely shocking!!!! When I was a kid, yes we used to gallop around and have fun, but we also looked after our ponies with respect and we schooled them properly!

I think that kick in the head was a long time coming to be honest. Horses are a privilege, not a right!! It's because of their kind nature that they allow us to ride them.... NOT abuse them! 

In my opinion you yes get some naughty one, but most of the time they are  behaving in a certain way to try and tell you something, and if you cant listen to what they are telling you then you shouldn't have a horse! If my horse decided to bronk or rear in the way this horse is I would call the vet, physio, dentist, saddler as I would assume there was something wrong... I wouldn't be posting videos on youtube and if I was falling off that much I would probably give up!!!  

Young girl or not, that is no excuse to treat a beautiful horse with such a lack of respect or understanding!


----------



## SnowPhony (10 April 2013)

When I saw the video of the kick I thought 'what a nasty piece of work that horse is'. Having watched that 'something holding you back video it all becomes clear. Bits of it made me feel really sick, especially the horse rearing on the wet slippery road and the horse falling whilst jumping. 

Where the hell are this girls parents? She's going to end getting herself killed if she doesn't hurry up and learn to respect horses and treat them as more than machines.


----------



## Moomin1 (10 April 2013)

Hippona said:



			I feel the whole point of the video is supposed to be a 'Look at how great I am, turned a loony pony into a superstar'.

And if I'm honest.,....in some of the early shots she appears to practically throw herself off the pony for effect.....
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I noticed.  She is clearly throwing herself off in most of those shots for effect.

If she's trying to make herself look good, then it's completely backfired.  She, to be quite frank, looks incompetent, brattish, and unfit to be riding horses nevermind own one.  

The horse also looks like it is sick to death of her, and I don't blame it.


----------



## lucindakay (10 April 2013)

WelshD said:



			All the gear....
		
Click to expand...

my thought exactly


----------



## lucindakay (10 April 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			That's exactly what I noticed.  She is clearly throwing herself off in most of those shots for effect.

If she's trying to make herself look good, then it's completely backfired.  She, to be quite frank, looks incompetent, brattish, and unfit to be riding horses nevermind own one.  

The horse also looks like it is sick to death of her, and I don't blame it.
		
Click to expand...

to be frank it doesn't even look like shes throwing herself off it genuinely looks like shes got herself in these situations due to her manic ways of riding and her lack of knowledge of genuine riding, by the looks of things shes missed out on a huge part of riding and that's respect for the horse!

also i am currently 18 and though my horse wouldn't care if i did the same things as she did but i sure as hell wouldn't want to because he is an animal and he is my pride and joy and if i want him to do what i love doing i have to treat him the way he deserves, i also trust my horse with my heart but i know he is still an animal and can still be silly so i try and keep us both safe by being sensible! also when i was younger my friend and i managed to have fun with our hats on and treating our ponies with respect, we went on fun hacks and we schooled them well but if my mum had seen us do this i would have not been allowed to ride, period


----------



## lucy108 (10 April 2013)

I am honestly absolutely DISGUSTED at some of the comments I've read on this thread. To the point it makes me sick to be part of the equestrian community. MOTHERS, ADULTS, PARENTS are criticizing and slating this poor girl who has, lets face it, been through quite an ordeal. So what, she wants to ride hat less? her choice. Bareback? her choice. It's most certainly NOT yours. 

As for you adults hating and slating, some of those comments could be classed as bullying, how do you think that poor girl feels? One video has spiraled out of control and now your all telling her that she's basically a pile of s*** and her horse doesn't love her at all. I'm just utterly appalled. 

I think you all need to go away and just think about what you've said and how Rosie must feel, pretty deflated i should imagine! After a horrific fall and injury she's now having it piled on by a group of so called know it alls! Please go and get a job and stop slating 18 year old girls and leave her to it!


----------



## FionaM12 (10 April 2013)

lucy108 said:



			I am honestly absolutely DISGUSTED at some of the comments I've read on this thread. To the point it makes me sick to be part of the equestrian community. MOTHERS, ADULTS, PARENTS are criticizing and slating this poor girl who has, lets face it, been through quite an ordeal. So what, she wants to ride hat less? her choice. Bareback? her choice. It's most certainly NOT yours. 

As for you adults hating and slating, some of those comments could be classed as bullying, how do you think that poor girl feels? One video has spiraled out of control and now your all telling her that she's basically a pile of s*** and her horse doesn't love her at all. I'm just utterly appalled. 

I think you all need to go away and just think about what you've said and how Rosie must feel, pretty deflated i should imagine! After a horrific fall and injury she's now having it piled on by a group of so called know it alls! Please go and get a job and stop slating 18 year old girls and leave her to it!
		
Click to expand...

"Get a job"?


----------



## JFTDWS (10 April 2013)

Whilst I'm unsurprised by the reaction on here, I do find it quite sad.  We're talking about a teenager here - and this may shock you, but lots of teenagers make bad decisions.  I know I did - lots.  Riding hatless, well yes, that's a bad decision, but it's not the crime of the century.

Regarding what she does with the horse, nobody uses schooling footage in videos like this simply because (unless you're competing high level dressage) it's just not that interesting.  She may never school or hack or do actual work, but the fact that there's no videos on youtube of it means very little.  "entertaining" videos in this youtube community as fast galloping, jumping and fall/ fails so will always show a disproportionate amount of falls / screw ups and such.  She may not be the greatest rider in the world, but how many posters on this thread were born perfect?

As for the principle of trick training, I've defended it enough times on here to be sick of the discussion - a trained rearer doesn't rear off command, and a command can be used to help "cure" a real rearer.  The "rearing on the slippy road" clip is horrible viewing, but I doubt it's relevant to the horse being trained to rear, and we don't know where that clip fits in the timeline of her training it to rear anyway.


----------



## Big Ben (10 April 2013)

Oh dear, what a cluster duck....

Yes I am old and I am cringing watching this, but I can vaguely remember being young and stupid, and yes we did all sorts of things, back in the days I was brave.

We galloped, a lot, jumped just about anything, rode at unsafe speeds in crappy conditions, in fact we were little daredevils, bare back brideless, no dare to much, all good fun.

BUT

I don't remember myself, or anyone else hitting the deck as often as Rosie, and we certainly tried not to advertise our failures

I DO for sure remember wearing a hard hat though, it was just the done thing, even back in the dark ages we knew that arms and legs tend to heal better than heads.

As to the poor horse, *sigh* looks like a disaster in the making, and that kick looked deliberate to me. I just worry about his long term future, either with his current owner, or any unsuspecting purchaser, he has a lot of undesirable apps installed, and we all know how hard it is to uninstall such things.


----------



## PingPongPony (10 April 2013)

Jazzaria actualy had to keep her poor horse jazz, in her tiny back garden for about 3 weeks because she couldn't afford the livery fees. She then sold him to some very lovely people, and as far as I know, he is enjoying his new home. I know all this because she's a ''friend'' of a friend so I had her on fb. I actually offered to take jazz on loan until she sorted herself out and either help her sell him or give him back, only because I felt sorry for the poor thing being stuck in a small back garden on his own. She refused my offer and deleted me off her facebook  jazz is in a nice home thou and is doing great


----------



## Horselover1994 (11 April 2013)

Alright so. This falls off and her horse Luke intentionally thinks 'Rosie fell off and I'm gonna kick her purposely' right? WRONG. He didn't do it on purpose, he may not have done it from a spook but he defiantly didn't do it on purpose. This was a accident, a UNprodictable accident. Things happen and Rosie was lucky enough to be okay from this. The horse was probably just kicking out playfully like horses do when its cold and they get frisky. She wasn't hurting the horse either, if all of you had read your facts he's in a bitless bridle she's not prodding/poking him anywhere. I say a complete accident the horse didn't kick her on purpose horses don't think like that.


----------



## laurenv49 (11 April 2013)

lucy108 said:



			I am honestly absolutely DISGUSTED at some of the comments I've read on this thread. To the point it makes me sick to be part of the equestrian community. MOTHERS, ADULTS, PARENTS are criticizing and slating this poor girl who has, lets face it, been through quite an ordeal. So what, she wants to ride hat less? her choice. Bareback? her choice. It's most certainly NOT yours. 

As for you adults hating and slating, some of those comments could be classed as bullying, how do you think that poor girl feels? One video has spiraled out of control and now your all telling her that she's basically a pile of s*** and her horse doesn't love her at all. I'm just utterly appalled. 

I think you all need to go away and just think about what you've said and how Rosie must feel, pretty deflated i should imagine! After a horrific fall and injury she's now having it piled on by a group of so called know it alls! Please go and get a job and stop slating 18 year old girls and leave her to it!
		
Click to expand...

i agree^^
if you think Rosie is doing things stupidly and novicey, then you would be appalled at some things teenagers upload to youtube. Also, this thread was to decide whether the kick was deliberate or not, not to slate a teenage girl and say she is not treating her horses correctly.  Rosie looks after he horses very very well, and i have seen from videos of other people riding her horses that they are very complex unless you know them. Please leave Rosie alone as i would imagine she would be very upset about some of the things that have been said; I know i would be.


----------



## Big Ben (11 April 2013)

Horselover1994 said:



			Alright so. This falls off and her horse Luke intentionally thinks 'Rosie fell off and I'm gonna kick her purposely' right? WRONG. He didn't do it on purpose, he may not have done it from a spook but he defiantly didn't do it on purpose. This was a accident, a UNprodictable accident. Things happen and Rosie was lucky enough to be okay from this. The horse was probably just kicking out playfully like horses do when its cold and they get frisky. She wasn't hurting the horse either, if all of you had read your facts he's in a bitless bridle she's not prodding/poking him anywhere. I say a complete accident the horse didn't kick her on purpose horses don't think like that.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry love, I have never seen so many sorts of wrong in a first post:


He was not spooked, he aimed and fired.
From the videos she shared it has been an accident that has been waiting to happen for a long time, and while maybe not predictable, there was a certain inevitability to it.
Not playful in any language, and if you think that is playful, you best make sure you are wearing full safety gear when around horses, because you are not reading their language.

*the horse didn't kick her on purpose horses don't think like that*

Watch horses in their normal social groups and tell me that they don't deliberately aim kicks at each other in temper.


----------



## Floxie (11 April 2013)

Disagree with all of the above  I'm quite sure the kick WAS deliberate - may even have been exacerbated by the rider ragging the horse round to distraction so it was tense and uncomfortable - but also don't feel it was 'evil' or intentional in the way people seem to be saying it was. I think the horse responded automatically and aggressively towards something that startled it (the falling rider). A moment of instinct - a kick to disable the threat before making his escape (not an accidental lucky shot, though). But I'm quite sure it never for a moment thought "that's my rider" - though it may have thought "that's the thing that's been discomforting me".

It was a freak accident, but it was probably made a little more likely by the current state of mind of the pony.


----------



## FinalFurlong (11 April 2013)

Big Ben said:



			Sorry love, I have never seen so many sorts of wrong in a first post:


He was not spooked, he aimed and fired.
From the videos she shared it has been an accident that has been waiting to happen for a long time, and while maybe not predictable, there was a certain inevitability to it.
Not playful in any language, and if you think that is playful, you best make sure you are wearing full safety gear when around horses, because you are not reading their language.

*the horse didn't kick her on purpose horses don't think like that*

Watch horses in their normal social groups and tell me that they don't deliberately aim kicks at each other in temper.
		
Click to expand...

This.

I'm still really confused about the chestnut horse she is supposedly teaching to jump before he/she goes off to RACE?! What racing owner/trainer would send a potential racehorse to an 18 year old girl (ANY teen, rosie or not) instead of sending the horse to an actual racehorse training yard/pre training yard


----------



## Shantara (11 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Whilst I'm unsurprised by the reaction on here, I do find it quite sad.  We're talking about a teenager here - and this may shock you, but lots of teenagers make bad decisions.  I know I did - lots.  Riding hatless, well yes, that's a bad decision, but it's not the crime of the century.

Regarding what she does with the horse, nobody uses schooling footage in videos like this simply because (unless you're competing high level dressage) it's just not that interesting.  She may never school or hack or do actual work, but the fact that there's no videos on youtube of it means very little.  "entertaining" videos in this youtube community as fast galloping, jumping and fall/ fails so will always show a disproportionate amount of falls / screw ups and such.  She may not be the greatest rider in the world, but how many posters on this thread were born perfect?

As for the principle of trick training, I've defended it enough times on here to be sick of the discussion - a trained rearer doesn't rear off command, and a command can be used to help "cure" a real rearer.  The "rearing on the slippy road" clip is horrible viewing, but I doubt it's relevant to the horse being trained to rear, and we don't know where that clip fits in the timeline of her training it to rear anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you 100%.
I would rather upload a video of me falling off, or doing a big jump, than when I taught Ned to leg yield, or practicing 20m circles. It's just not interesting to watch! Doesn't mean I don't do it though.

The rear on the road looks like an accident, not a command. The commanded rears look much more under control and the one on the road looked like the horse taking the pee!

And riding without a hat? I really really hate seeing it, but I'm guilty of taking my hat off (at a VERY steady walk and standing still) for a photoshoot or two. However I would advise Rosie to wear hers more often. I know several girls her age who ride without one and it makes me cringe. 
I hate seeing threads go this way.


----------



## Floxie (11 April 2013)

Floxie said:



			Disagree with all of the above 

Click to expand...

course I typed this before I saw that other people had posted that I did actually agree with...


----------



## MileAMinute (11 April 2013)

Ooh look! New posters! *waves* 

As for Rosie being upset. She chose to upload that video onto Youtube. She chose to sell her story to the Daily Fail. That automatically brings in other people's opinions, whether you like them or not. 
Get over it, such is life unfortunately.

And yes, we all did stupid stuff when we were younger. Doesn't make it right! I'm all for having fun but not taking stupid risks like not wearing a hat. It may well be 'her choice' but it's not fair for her friends and family picking up the slack when she gets seriously injured.


----------



## Hackie (11 April 2013)

Horselover1994 said:



			WRONG. He didn't do it on purpose, he may not have done it from a spook but he defiantly didn't do it on purpose...   The horse was probably just kicking out playfully like horses do when its cold and they get frisky.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that was a well aimed, deliberate kick.  He may not have been aiming at her head as such, but he sure was having a go at her!


----------



## FionaM12 (11 April 2013)

Horselover1994 said:



			I say a complete accident the horse didn't kick her on purpose *horses don't think like that*.
		
Click to expand...

I think they do. Horses deliberately kick their best friends too. It doesn't make them mean or evil, they're just horses.

Mollie and her best pal Mary suddenly started a kicking fight on the way out to the field recently. Neither was hurt but it was scary, especially as I was in the middle!  Moments later they were grazing peacefully together, inseparable friends as usual.

They were most certainly aiming at each other.


----------



## fburton (11 April 2013)

_CJ_ said:



			Seems a pretty deliberate kick to me, rather than a spooked horse as such.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is clearly deliberate - but if the horse was spooked it could have been deliberate too. Deliberate is anything not accidental, and voluntary rather than reflex. So what's the difference?

It seems to me that some people here are assuming motivations in a 'deliberate' kick that don't exist - malice, for example. Horses don't think that way. They certainly don't go round kicking each other 'out of badness' either. Horses always have valid horsey reasons for behaving the way they do, which may be completely unrelated to what one human might feel towards another. That doesn't make them 'bad' or 'evil, though it may mean we need to be more careful around them.


----------



## wench (11 April 2013)

I cannot really imagine why anyone would post videos of themselves falling off on youtube...

Or riding a rearing horse without a hat or saddle for that matter.


----------



## Hackie (11 April 2013)

fburton said:



			Yes, it is clearly deliberate - but if the horse was spooked it could have been deliberate too. Deliberate is anything not accidental, and voluntary rather than reflex. So what's the difference?

It seems to me that some people here are assuming motivations in a 'deliberate' kick that don't exist - malice, for example. Horses don't think that way. They certainly don't go round kicking each other 'out of badness' either. Horses always have valid horsey reasons for behaving the way they do, which may be completely unrelated to what one human might feel towards another. That doesn't make them 'bad' or 'evil, though it may mean we need to be more careful around them.
		
Click to expand...

If he'd spooked and accidentally kicked her, I'd describe it as exactly that - an accidental kick.  Its happened to me, I was in the wrong place at the wrong time and got knicked on the ankle by a horse running past, and thats how I described it at the time.

No one is saying its malice or badness, quite the opposite.  What we are saying is that is quite natural for good natured horses to DELIBERATELY direct a kick at something that is annoying them, be that another horse, or, in extreme circumstances like this, a person.  

I have absolutely seen horses deliberately turn and boot another horse in response to behaviour they are being subjected to in the herd.  Whether it be over food, a dominance issue or I've seen it in the case of an older horse being harrased (for want of a better word) by a young one, to put in its place (usually works), by turning and double barrelling.  You can tell by the body language if they are aiming for something!

No one is saying that he was doing it as revenge, as such, but it WAS in response to behaviour he really didn't like, it seemed an extreme response to let her know he wasn't happy.  If I'm going to be honest, he was showing signs before then and if she's had half a brain to pick up on them she may have stopped instead of continuing to push him and she wouldn't have put herself in that position.


----------



## fburton (11 April 2013)

I've no argument with that.


----------



## Frozen Hoof Boots (11 April 2013)

SnowPhony said:



			When I saw the video of the kick I thought 'what a nasty piece of work that horse is'. Having watched that 'something holding you back video it all becomes clear. Bits of it made me feel really sick, especially the horse rearing on the wet slippery road and the horse falling whilst jumping. 

Where the hell are this girls parents? She's going to end getting herself killed if she doesn't hurry up and learn to respect horses and treat them as more than machines.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto ^^.... Daily Fail 


As as a parent after seeing those antics and treatment of them ponies on YouTube, kick in the head deliberate or not I'd be selling them.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 April 2013)

fburton said:



			Yes, it is clearly deliberate - but if the horse was spooked it could have been deliberate too. Deliberate is anything not accidental, and voluntary rather than reflex. So what's the difference?

It seems to me that some people here are assuming motivations in a 'deliberate' kick that don't exist - malice, for example. Horses don't think that way. They certainly don't go round kicking each other 'out of badness' either. Horses always have valid horsey reasons for behaving the way they do, which may be completely unrelated to what one human might feel towards another. That doesn't make them 'bad' or 'evil, though it may mean we need to be more careful around them.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I agree with your second paragraph!  My poor old girl was battered by a new horse which marched up to her while she was standing asleep and put the boot in to a horrendous degree. I subsequently found out it had done it its previous yard too.


----------



## Shantara (12 April 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Don't think I agree with your second paragraph!  My poor old girl was battered by a new horse which marched up to her while she was standing asleep and put the boot in to a horrendous degree. I subsequently found out it had done it its previous yard too.
		
Click to expand...

There's a malicious horse at my yard too. He's scary!! Thank goodness he's leaving. I refuse to go in the field with him now.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

Hackie said:



			No one is saying its malice or badness, quite the opposite.
		
Click to expand...

Actually there are a number of posts saying this:



SnowPhony said:



			When I saw the video of the kick I thought 'what a nasty piece of work that horse is'.
		
Click to expand...

Which is,  by most definitions, attributing the behaviour to malice.


----------



## Native Pony (12 April 2013)

melbiswas said:



			I agree that looks like a deliberate kick to me. 

Why jump on frozen ground? It makes you question knowledge, supervision etc.

It has made me think. There have been plenty of jumping mad teenagers I have watched endlessly jumping long suffering horses and wished the horses could protest. Not any more seeing this!
		
Click to expand...

My sentiments too. The horse looked to be being ridden bareback (bareback on frozen ground?). Even the short clip  looked frantic. There are poles and overturned wings scattered about. The horse had very probably had enough and wasn't finding he was being treated with the consideration and leadership he needed. The horse will have sent out plenty of warning before it resorted to the kick. The owner unfortunately was oblivious to the effort the horse was making to communicate


----------



## Native Pony (12 April 2013)

Should add too the poor girl took a bad kick there. I hope her confidence is not destroyed and she can learn from this.


----------



## WelshGirl (12 April 2013)

you disgust me all of you shes a young girl and your all well older than her! picking on her! you should all be ashamed of yourselfs no need to be nasty and horrible!! all of you need to apoligise! you pathetic people.


----------



## Elsbells (12 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



			you disgust me all of you shes a young girl and your all well older than her! picking on her! you should all be ashamed of yourselfs no need to be nasty and horrible!! all of you need to apoligise! you pathetic people.
		
Click to expand...

With age comes wisdom


----------



## WelshGirl (12 April 2013)

no need to pick on her though is there? not being funny!!!


----------



## WelshGirl (12 April 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIVUN_u5eis
watch this video then tell me how shes such a bad rider and stuff she is not! that horse loves her to bits and did not mean to hurt her.


----------



## WelshGirl (12 April 2013)

how would u=you like it if you had 100s of people picking on you huh? you wouldnt this needs to stop if it dont ill get the police involved and give in each and every comment.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIVUN_u5eis
watch this video then tell me how shes such a bad rider and stuff she is not!
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, all this "there's nothing wrong with her riding" business is daft - there's plenty wrong with most people's riding - including this girl's.  She has loads to learn - she needs to appreciate that.  Just as the posters on this thread need to remember that they also have plenty to learn, and even if they are perfect now, they certainly weren't born that way.

Fwiw, I think the comments about messing around on slightly frosty ground bareback are daft - there's nothing inherently wrong with riding bareback in any ride-able conditions, and I personally would rather ride on a frost than many school surfaces which are considered fair game, but in my opinion are far too deep...  

That said, this rider clearly needs to work on her balance as she could avoid many of those falls.  Of course, bareback is a great way to improve your balance - if you don't fall off and get kicked, that is.

eta - good luck getting the police involved - nobody has said anything illegal on the thread - unpalatable for the girl, yes, but not illegal.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

Yes but D_D you don't like it when people "gang up" and comment on other aspects of your life either - you may feel like it's justified because of this risks of injury, but it's not actually helping, is it?  How much more constructive might it be to say something helpful like:

"how about trying a neckstrap to help her bareback - I use one pretty much all the time so I never accidentally catch mine in the mouth"

rather than:

"it's awful she's ragging that horse around, can't balance and keeps tugging on its mouth  "

Not that you said that, I'm just talking hypothetically.


----------



## WelshGirl (12 April 2013)

D-D you have no life picking on a 18 year old. DISGUSTING.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



			D-D you have no life picking on a 18 year old. DISGUSTING.
		
Click to expand...

D-D isn't that much older than you, WG - assuming you're who I think you are   Age is irrelevant.


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

The police?


----------



## WelshGirl (12 April 2013)

yes the police. and probab;y much much much younger than her


----------



## RosieMorton (12 April 2013)

Nah said:



			I agree with you 100%.
I would rather upload a video of me falling off, or doing a big jump, than when I taught Ned to leg yield, or practicing 20m circles. It's just not interesting to watch! Doesn't mean I don't do it though.

The rear on the road looks like an accident, not a command. The commanded rears look much more under control and the one on the road looked like the horse taking the pee!

And riding without a hat? I really really hate seeing it, but I'm guilty of taking my hat off (at a VERY steady walk and standing still) for a photoshoot or two. However I would advise Rosie to wear hers more often. I know several girls her age who ride without one and it makes me cringe. 
I hate seeing threads go this way.
		
Click to expand...



I'd just like to say the Grey horse that reared.... He was not taught to rear on command at all... He did it naughtily on the road! He did it several times!
Ad you're right My red bay horse was taught to rear on command because he basicly reared onto a postmans bonet! I may not have his rearing under complete control but now I have it under better control. All I want to say now is.... Everybody is just commenting on my 'fail' videos, nobody seems to even watch any of my other videos where I am actually just cantering/jumping. So I don't think you should be judging me as a rider or even judging my horses before you see any of the other videos! And I'd just like to say thank you to the above people who did'nt jump to conclusions like everybody else!


----------



## tankgirl1 (12 April 2013)

Ummm... Wow! Well that escalated quickly! (OK over a few days not clicked on the thread until tonight!) 

Think I'll refrain from commenting on this one in a public forum ta very much


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

hahaha, sorry, this is getting ridiculous now......


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

"As for riding on frosty ground, seems a bit insane for comments against it as a lot turn out on it but each to their own."

I ride on it - often bareback too   So I don't "get" those comments at all.  I moderate what I do on it, but I'd rather jump on it than on some surfaces which are commonly considered totally acceptable, so perhaps my beliefs are someone out of step with the ordinary!


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I wouldnt personally jump on it, but then, i dont jump and the reason i wouldnt jump is my own leg not the horse  Your poor pony is abused JFTD so you do have some nerve commenting on here. 


 

Click to expand...


Very very true.  I even have a photo album on facebook entitled "Pony abuse" because I do so much of it.  'tis a hard life for a highland


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

I wonder if I can get some of them police officers to frisk me...

*ponders*


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Poor highland  ive called the RSPCA, expect them at your door any minute now 

*sniggers* shotgun the fit one 

Click to expand...

I'm hoping they've brought a police escort.  Armed...  Dangerous...  Uniformed...  (Male!)...


----------



## Ancient Hacker (12 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



			yes the police. and probab;y much much much younger than her
		
Click to expand...

Police who are much, much younger than the girl in the video? I'm a bit lost here, I'm not sure what the police are going to do - or why!

WelshGirl, many many people on here have expressed CONCERN about the safety and well-being of your friend. Hopefully she might take some of the comments as a suggestion that she reviews her approach to safety. Not for the people here, but for herself, her pony and her family.


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

D.D! You filthy little herbert! Watch you don't get reported for indecency now! lol


----------



## ridefast (12 April 2013)

That looks like a horse at the end of it's tether. I do believe that kick was deliberate, I have seen how specific horses can be with their teeth and feet, whether they make contact or not, I no longer believe a horses accidentally kicks and makes contact. I don't believe there was malice, if that horse wanted to seriously damage or kill the girl he could have done it before the camera person got there. I *think* he was frustrated.
I always use a neckstrap when riding bareback and when riding green/young horses, I see it as a seat belt, I probably don't need it 90% of the time but when I have needed it it has been invaluable, perhaps Rosie should use a neckstrap from now on, and if she wishes to continue to ride bareback get a friend to give her some seat lessons on the lunge. Or an instructor.


----------



## tankgirl1 (12 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			*sniggers* shotgun the fit one 

Click to expand...

Please direct any fit single policemen at my non existent welfare issue with Boyo


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Im ready for my strip search officer 

Click to expand...

We'll be told off in a minute for taking the thread off on a silly tangent 

But then, I never mind being told off...  I've been very naughty.  I'm a bad, bad girl, mr policeman


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

They started it!!


*looks innocent*


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

hahaha, I married one !  handcuffs do make you sore after a while though


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

lmfao


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			hahaha, I married one !  handcuffs do make you sore after a while though 

Click to expand...

If you can't do the time... 

Do you make him wear his helmet in bed?


----------



## muckypony (12 April 2013)

I wasn't going to comment on this thread but....

I never expected it to turn into this!!!


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

As soon as I saw the word 'police' I heard a distant clanging, I realised it was my ovaries when I started fantasising about being frisked over a large powerful police car for posting on a forum, damn..


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

You fantasise about being frisked by a car?

You Welsh are a funny folk


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

PMSL 

Hey, at my age I'll fantasise about anything! Whooo!!


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

You have not lived until you've been frisked in a car by a copper


----------



## JFTDWS (12 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			You have not lived until you've been frisked in a car by a copper 

Click to expand...

You offering to loan yours out? 

Services to woman kind?


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!! lmao!


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

hahaha !! No he may discover that being with a sane woman is much more fun for him, so i wouldn't risk it......but I can recommend a few websites 

I met my hubs when I called him out to help with a cruelty case, when I was in the RSPCA. We bonded over pinworms - he held the tail to one side, i took the photos, he arrested the owner, I asked the questions, and that was it.


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

Oh my gawd! SO romantic!


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

Yup, good result too - the owner got a week in prison


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

the gits!

But you got your man too whey hey!! 

Jeez, this thread escalated then deviated pretty well didn't it? lol

*sneaks off*


----------



## tankgirl1 (12 April 2013)

Handcuffs, sore wrists, policemen.... Stop it girls, I think I am doing an actual swoon!


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

We should have a club house for all you pervs & filthy little herberts...



I won't go in there of course, being a quiet, shy person of Welsh origin and advancing years...


----------



## Puppy (13 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIVUN_u5eis
watch this video then tell me how shes such a bad rider and stuff she is not! that horse loves her to bits and did not mean to hurt her.
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh. So many accidents waiting to happen  Where are this girl's parents?


----------



## FionaM12 (13 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



			how would u=you like it if you had 100s of people picking on you huh? you wouldnt this needs to stop if it dont ill get the police involved and give in each and every comment.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are very young, but forgive me, what do you mean you'll get the police? Do you think the police get involved in discussions and arguments online about horse riding?

If you think anything illegal goes on on this forum, just click the report button below the offending post. If anything's being said which is against the law (or just against the rules of this forum ), trust me, admin will remove it.


----------



## HBM1 (13 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



			how would u=you like it if you had 100s of people picking on you huh? you wouldnt this needs to stop if it dont ill get the police involved and give in each and every comment.
		
Click to expand...


I may be a lot older than you, and I freely admit I don't do abbreviated text, but, surely it would have been easier to just type you, than u=you?  There are not 100s of people "having a go", but there are people who are likely older and seemingly just a bit wiser than your friend, concerned about the videos they have seen.  This is a forum, and people are able to comment on videos which are in the public domain - and sorry, but if on you tube they ARE in the public domain.  I know you are young, but you also need to know, the police have better things to do than tell people off for having an opinion which conflicts with that of the girl in question.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (13 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



			you disgust me all of you shes a young girl and your all well older than her! picking on her! you should all be ashamed of yourselfs no need to be nasty and horrible!! all of you need to apoligise! you pathetic people.
		
Click to expand...




WelshGirl said:



			how would u=you like it if you had 100s of people picking on you huh? you wouldnt this needs to stop if it dont ill get the police involved and give in each and every comment.
		
Click to expand...

'Well older' usually defines people as being quite a lot older than the 'young girl' at 18. Well, I must say, I thoroughly take offence at that comment, how dare you call me old!  Anyway, I'm only a few years older than the 'young girl', but I would not object to getting some police officers here (like the others said, they have to be fit though, none of these fat ones who can't run for puffing!), can you specifically request that when you phone up welsh girl?  

No one here has been 'nasty and horrible' nor would I call anyone 'pathetic', just helpful. As another posted, it's no good telling the rider that she could be safer by doing x, y and z when she's got a broken neck or another serious, potentially life threatening injury. I think the kick she received was bad enough to act as a wake up call I should hope. 

Good luck welsh girl with perusing your case against all the members on this thread with the police. Lol!


----------



## Hackie (13 April 2013)

Shysmum, that was THE most romantic story I've ever heard!!


----------



## Big Ben (13 April 2013)

All this talk of police and handcuffs and not one truncheon joke?

What is the difference between a magic wand and a truncheon?

pm for answers


----------



## Welsh (13 April 2013)

I'm blushing just thinking about it! Leading me astray, you lot are...


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

easy that - I have both in my possesion........one is MUCH thinner


----------



## Welsh (13 April 2013)

*gulps*


pmsl


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

Yup - on the right track methinks !

I like to think our meeting was romantic, we certainly look back on it with a smile


----------



## Welsh (13 April 2013)

I'm sat here giggling like a fool, you're a naughty lot aye 

Anyway, I've tried watching this threads youtube vids but being on my phone, they are not available to watch


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

Is there a video of a COPPER FRISKING SOMEONE DOWN


----------



## HBM1 (13 April 2013)

Paper bag for Shysmum STAT!


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

the evening is early


----------



## Big Ben (13 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Is there a video of a COPPER FRISKING SOMEONE DOWN  

Click to expand...

But is there one of a Fireman in his helmet, carrying me over his shoulder, with his chopper in his hand?? 

Damn it's getting hot in here.

Dream








Reality


----------



## Slightlyconfused (13 April 2013)

BB they don't make them like that were I live! 


I wouldn't mind being frisked, might spice up my life a bit


----------



## Big Ben (13 April 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			BB they don't make them like that were I live!

Click to expand...


You could move


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmm....... here's a site for us Uk ladies - don't think any look like Chippendales though *sigh*. 

http://www.uniformdating.com/  hahaha !


----------



## Welsh (13 April 2013)

My husband won't be happy...
*sigh* 
unless I find him a nice policewoman or nurse...


*ponders*


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (13 April 2013)

All I can is that I am glad there is no video evidence of my pony riding days.  As a young teenager I decided to do many things which I must have thought were a good idea at the time, but in hindsight, they most definitely were not 

For instance, deciding to sit on my pony backwards whilst jumping over a log in the woods. Not the best idea.

So I will refrain from passing judgement, but wouldn't mind a frisking from a young police officer if the offer is there


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 April 2013)

Wouldn't mind having that calendar on my wall! (Real not cartoon!!)

Now if one of them wouldn't mind ending my single status I would not say no


----------



## Big Ben (13 April 2013)

Sarah Sum1 said:



			All I can is that I am glad there is no video evidence of my pony riding days.  As a young teenager I decided to do many things which I must have thought were a good idea at the time, but in hindsight, they most definitely were not 

For instance, deciding to sit on my pony backwards whilst jumping over a log in the woods. Not the best idea.So I will refrain from passing judgement,
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest how often did you fall off though? I maintain that the stupid years gave me the sticky bum I have now, the point was to do all the stupid things and stay on That is my biggest worry here, this girl appears to have no seat to speak of, and that is what I find so worrisome.



Sarah Sum1 said:



			but wouldn't mind a frisking from a young police officer if the offer is there 

Click to expand...

Another one for the queue for the cold showers!


----------



## vieshot (13 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			You fantasise about being frisked by a car?

You Welsh are a funny folk 

Click to expand...

This actually made me lol


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (13 April 2013)

Big Ben said:



			Just out of interest how often did you fall off though? I maintain that the stupid years gave me the sticky bum I have now, the point was to do all the stupid things and stay on That is my biggest worry here, this girl appears to have no seat to speak of, and that is what I find so worrisome.



Another one for the queue for the cold showers!
		
Click to expand...

I only did the backwards thing once, and as far as I can recall I stayed on. (was about 23 years ago now!)   I rarely fell off at all come to think of it 

I'll have a shower after the frisking


----------



## Welsh (13 April 2013)

Quote~~Today | 06:52 PM
vieshot
Quote de JFTD
You fantasise about being frisked by a car?

You Welsh are a funny folk 
This actually made me lol~~unquote

Haha! I must watch what I post, we are a funny lot I agree (not as funny as my sister in law though, the old witch) must limit my creme egg intake & start on the valerian to calm me down a bit...


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

Ah but what about a frisking IN the shower


----------



## Big Ben (13 April 2013)

Where's the soap?

Yes it does doesn't it


I wont admit how many YEARS it took me to get that one


----------



## doriangrey (13 April 2013)

You know what gets my goat (and I have 2 by the way, saanen), is the way that people say that horses don't feel that way, ie they don't feel malice.  Nobody knows what horses feel, and OK malice is a human word for an emotion - all animals have emotions, they're not bloody robots. They are intelligent enough to have inter-species friendships, they certainly interact, and know the difference - just as we do.  I just don't get it when we are told that horses 'don't feel this way'  - how do you know?  I know I don't and I won't presume it either.  It's called Anthropomorphism, maybe it works both ways - hippomorphism


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 April 2013)

WelshGirl said:



			how would u=you like it if you had 100s of people picking on you huh? you wouldnt this needs to stop if it dont ill get the police involved and give in each and every comment.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, I'll tell you now, cariad, that they will laugh and tell you to go away while they deal with actual crimes. There are no malicious or harassing posts, simply opinions to which (hate to tell you) we are entitled. If a video is put on a public platform eg YouTube, you have to expect comments, particularly if you further publicise it through a crappy newspaper.



Shysmum said:



			hahaha, I married one !  handcuffs do make you sore after a while though 

Click to expand...

Euw, wouldn't touch them, loads of nominals' blood on them plus they tend to cut your wrists!  (Not that I would know, obviously )


----------

